# Lizards > Chameleons >  getting a new baby!

## python_addict

Alright for the longest time I have wanted a chameleon but just like pythons I had to read so many websites...well Ive caught up on everything and was looking at some babies for sale and found an awesome looking color so my aunt is buying me one for my birthday this month!
http://www.theveiledchameleon.com/?w...iled-chameleon
What I want to ask is can anyone take pictures of their chameleon set ups? I am known to spoil my pets and make it look amazing!

----------


## Ezekiel285

> Alright for the longest time I have wanted a chameleon but just like pythons I had to read so many websites...well Ive caught up on everything and was looking at some babies for sale and found an awesome looking color so my aunt is buying me one for my birthday this month!
> http://www.theveiledchameleon.com/?w...iled-chameleon
> What I want to ask is can anyone take pictures of their chameleon set ups? I am known to spoil my pets and make it look amazing!


I know nothing about chameleons but that is one amazing looking animal  :Surprised:

----------


## python_addict

I know Im so excited! I asked for a veiled lol I was thinking a simple green one would do but shes like would you want this one? DUH lol

----------


## ahunt037

a good website to check out would be chameleonforums.com im a member there and they have alot of useful information there

----------


## KGAnMA

> Alright for the longest time I have wanted a chameleon but just like pythons I had to read so many websites...well Ive caught up on everything and was looking at some babies for sale and found an awesome looking color so my aunt is buying me one for my birthday this month!
> http://www.theveiledchameleon.com/?w...iled-chameleon
> What I want to ask is can anyone take pictures of their chameleon set ups? I am known to spoil my pets and make it look amazing!


You should check out the BOI on Fauna for these guys, they should be on your  do not ever buy from list.

----------


## ahunt037

> You should check out the BOI on Fauna for these guys, they should be on your  do not ever buy from list.


Good to know thx for informing us! I liked tiki tiki reptiles they were nice friendly and talked with me a lot before I made my purchase

----------


## kevinb

Flchams are good to buy from, my coworker worked for them for years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## python_addict

yeah actually we checked them out and went with a breeder in michigan but not a big named breeder so I didnt get a turquoise anyway Im happy with my baby now he was shipped yesterday but today one plane was delayed 45 minutes and then the second plane was delayed 2 hours....anyways he got here just fine and the lady who delivered him to our door said she kept him in the front seat where it was warmer lol she didnt know what it was except for the package saying live harmless non venomous reptile I think we need more delivery people like her! Im not going to give up on getting a panther in the future though but for now this little boy is perfect and he loves his fake flowers in his cage haha.
him right out of the container yes hes shedding

and him an hour later after I let him warm up and misted his cage

oh and these pictures were taken with the same phone but the first picture is blurry because I couldnt sit still I was too excited haha

----------


## Ezekiel285

He looks great, congrats!  :Good Job:

----------


## John1982

Cute little sucker.

----------

